# Diablo III mit Controller?!



## Cabulator (16. Mai 2012)

Halli Hallo,
ganz einfache Frage: kann man diablo 3 mit dem (xbox 360) controller spielen?

Danke!


----------



## hifumi (16. Mai 2012)

Nur wenn du ein Programm wie Xpadder benutzt, um den Mauszeiger mit dem Gamepad auf dem Bildschirm rumzuschieben.


----------



## Cabulator (16. Mai 2012)

... schaden. xpadder finde ich nicht gut. das funktioniert nicht wirklich


----------



## hifumi (16. Mai 2012)

Nuja, selbst mit Xpadder oder einem ähnlichen Programm könntest du halt nicht die Figur direkt per Pad steuern. Also nein, es ist nicht möglich Diablo 3 mit dem Gamepad zu spielen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Mai 2012)

Warum sollte man das auch wollen?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch wollen?


 
Wenn es ihm gefällt? Manchmal spiele ich Quake 3 auch mit'm Lenkrad.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch wollen?


 
vielleicht weil sich diablo 3 laut blizzard mit direkter kontrolle der spielfigur besser spielt?


----------



## Sebsnake (18. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich kann dir da weiterhelfen.
Ich schreib gerade an einem Programm, welches Gamepad-Signale abfängt und dann für Diablo 3 passende Maus- und Tastatur-Signale "abschickt"(d.h. es wird NICHT auf Diablo selbst zugegriffen, also kein "hack", der sich ins laufende Spiel einklinkt oder so. Immer schön legal bleiben).

Hab von ner frühen Beta mal nen Video gemacht:
Diablo 3 mit Xbox360 Gamepad

Das Programm ist so gut wie fertig, werde es hoffe ich am Wochenende zum download bereitstellen können. Der Stick von einer G13 z.B. funzt zwar nicht, weils eben ne Tastatur ist, aber jedes andere x-beiebige USB-Gamepad sollte funktionieren (habs mit 3en getestet: Saitek P2000, BigBen PS3 Controller mit USB Adapter und Xbox360 for Windows).

Gedulde dich noch ein paar Tage, dann wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Mondblume (18. Mai 2012)

Hey Sebsnake,
ich kanns kaum erwarten, super daß du dir die Arbeit machst. Diablo 3 ist geradezu prädestiniert fürs Gamepad. Sag bescheid wann und wo es downloadbar ist. Bin auch gerne bereit zu donaten, wenn es sich besser als mit Mouse spielt. Danke dir!!!


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2012)

Sebsnake schrieb:


> Ich schreib gerade an einem Programm, welches Gamepad-Signale abfängt und dann für Diablo 3 passende Maus- und Tastatur-Signale "abschickt"(d.h. es wird NICHT auf Diablo selbst zugegriffen, also kein "hack", der sich ins laufende Spiel einklinkt oder so. Immer schön legal bleiben).


 Trotzdem könnte man mit exakt denselben Befehlen, mit denen du die Tastatur Signale abschickst, wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Tastendrücke simulieren, was bei einer entsprechenden Weiterentwicklung für einen D3 Bot genutzt werden könnte -

- ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob ein solches Programm nicht doch gegen die Blizzard ToU verstößt ...


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was da erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Aber ich würde mich auch noch mal 100% informieren. Weil es wäre ja schade, wenn du dir so viel Mühe und Arbeit machst und das nachher garnicht benutzt werden darf.


----------



## Cabulator (20. Mai 2012)

Ich frage, weil ich diablo schon ganz gerne vor meinem fernseher und nicht am arbeitsplatz genießen würde ...


----------



## Sebsnake (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin fertig  Mein Projekt ist jetzt für jeden zugänglich:

D3Gamepad

Das Programm wurde dazu konzipiert, Signale, die ein USB-Gamepad an Windows schickt, abzufangen, zu analysieren, und neue Signale von der Tastatur und Maus zu senden, wodurch im Endeffekt Diablo 3 per Gamepad gespielt werden kann.

Auf eine Anfrage beim Blizz-Kundendienst, ob das Programm im Rahmen der AGBs erlaubt ist, wurde mir gesagt, ich solls mal im Forum vorstellen. Hier gehts zum Beitrag: [RELEASE] D3Gamepad - Spielt Diablo 3 per Gamepad - Foren - Diablo III

Fakten:
a) Das Programm manipuliert weder den laufenden Spielprozess,...
b) ... noch die Daten auf der Festplatte,...
c) ... und auch keine Spieldaten im Arbeitsspeicher. 
d) Es arbeitet als eine Art Schnittstelle zwischen Gamepad und Windows, weshalb es eigentlich nicht in den Bereich "unerlaubter third party software" fallen SOLLTE!

Auf der Projektseite (http://www.d3gamepad.de) gibt es das Programm zum runterladen und ausprobieren. Es ist noch nicht perfekt, die Erläuterungen sind grottig und gespickt von Tippfehlern. Aber wer es AUF EIGENE GEFAHR testen möchte, der kann dies ab sofort tun. Es ist bis jetzt noch nicht klar, ob das gegen die AGBs verstößt und ob man evtl den Account gesperrt bekommt.

Bitte sagt mir eure Meinung und teilt mir eventuelle Fehler mit, damit ich das Programm weiter verbessern kann. Ihr könnt von der Homepage aus auch dem Projekt auf Facebook folgen.


----------



## Sebsnake (3. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile ist die komplett überarbeitete Version 2.0a draußen. Auf der Projektseite gibt es auch ein paar Anleitungen zum richtigen konfigurieren. Wer Spaß dran hat, kann es ja gerne ausprobieren 

Im eu.battle.net wird auch schon fleißig diskutiert, es entwickelt sich so langsam eine kleine Fanbase 
(link im Beitrag hier drüber)

Also dann, ausprobieren, Spaß haben, Danke sagen


----------

